# Just learned my precious boy has cancer



## CatDad (Sep 7, 2005)

I Just learned my precious boy has cancer. He is 12. My world revolves around both him and his sister. Don't know how much time we have left. But I just can't imagine being without him. 

This has been a crushing blow. After years of battling kidney illness I'm losing my best friend to cancer.

CatDad


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through right now, and I'm so very sorry to hear your boy is ill. I take it the prognosis is not good.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. atback

I think no matter what their age, how long you've had them, it's always a heartbreaking shock to find out they're going to be leaving us.

If our love was enough, our cats would live forever.


----------



## Macky (May 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry your kitty is sick. I lost my Muffin to cancer a few years ago. I know how difficult this is for you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart. I lost my Precious to cancer. I hope your dear pet lives long...and in comfort. I know this is very hard for you.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*So Sorry to hear*

about your precious boy. Hoping his remaining days are comfortable and joyful.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

My deepest sympathy. I lost Zenobi to lung cancer. She must have had it for some time, but the serious effects came on suddenly. My hopes are that your cat's problem can be controlled for a long time.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm sorry


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope that you and your boy can spend your remaining days together in comfort, peace and happiness.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

My heart felt prayers to you and your Precious boy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your precious boy. I take it, the cancer is untreatable? 

Do pamper and enjoy him as long as you can, but don't let him suffer. One of my beloved girls had cancer and I couldn't bear to part with her, and let her go on too long, another cat also had cancer and I felt I had her euthanized too early and felt a lot of guilt. Both of the cats were 17 y.o. Letting one go on too long in my experience was much worse, as I caused her suffering and felt great guilt and remorse afterwards.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that! Like you my world revolves around my furry children. I don't even want to think about how I'm going to take it when it's time for them to pass on. 

There's nothing that can be said that can ease the blow. Though at times we can take some comfort in the memories that we keep throughout our own life times.

To live in hearts we leave behind
Is not to die.
~Thomas Campbell, "Hallowed Ground"


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, CatDad.  It's a horrible thing to find out a pet is sick. I lost my beloved dog to cancer, so I know how hard it is. I wish you both the best, and I hope your kitty still has lots of time left with you.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sorry


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet boy. I hope all the time he has left is happy and peaceful. Many of us on this forum know just what you are going through and understand how helpless you feel when you get a diagnosis like this.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

i am very sorry.. i have been there myself and i know how you feel.


----------



## CatDad (Sep 7, 2005)

His condition is rapidly deteriorating. I'll be saying goodbye to my beautiful precious boy tomorrow. He was first diagnosed only two weeks ago, and has since stopped eating. I know I'm doing the right thing for my little boy, but for some very strange reason I've just needed to hear it from those around me. It's a tremendous responsibility to have to make a decision like this for someone who has blindly trusted you with their life for so many years. I wonder if I've let him down and could have done more. 

I feel as though a cold wind has blown through and ripped my heart out.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

By being strong enough to say goodbye to him before he suffers too much you are proving that his "blind trust" in you has not been without good reason. 
It hurts terribly and most of us second guess weather we did the right thing afterward. The saying that one day too soon is better then a moment too late is so true. I have done it both ways and the peaceful pain free goodbye is easier on both of you in the long run. To you emotionally and in releasing your beloved friend from his pain. 
Thoughts and prayers to both of you.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

No words can change what you're feeling, but words are all we can offer. No doubt if there were anything else that could have been done, you would have done it. I am so sorry for what you and your boy are going through.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I am so sorry, CatDad. You are doing the right thing, for what it's worth, by ending his suffering. 

I can't fathom what will happen when I have to make that decision about one of my babies. However, I know that soon my family will have to make this decision about our dog, who we've had for ten and a half years. She lives with my parents, but I've noticed that just in the past year, she has such a decreased quality of life. She doesn't enjoy walks and chasing birds and squirrels like she did just a year ago. She limps when she walks because of her arthritis. She doesn't play with us like she did only a year ago. And we found out that her brother (we know the person who adopted one of her brothers) died this year. So it won't be long for her, I fear. :'( I have nightmares about losing her already. So I guess I'm trying to say, I'm there for you and am thinking of you and your boy.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

CatDad:

Not much to add - I am so sorry for your loss...I am sure he knew you loved him deeply, and that you did everything you could to keep him comfortable to the end...

atback

Fran


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. 

This is the situation we all dread most, having to deal with that agonizing decision. If it's any consolation at all, I think the death is harder on us than them. I don't know how we keep the fortitude to go through this and keep going, but somehow we do.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I know how you feel and it sucks royally. My Razzle and Geets have kidney disease and I can't help but freak that they will die especially Razzle since he's in stage 3 of kidney disease. He is my special boy. I can't imagine my life without him. I've been told many, many times to enjoy the days I have left with him. I know that is true but I'm a very sensitive person and can't seemed to stop worrying. It's in my nature. Sometimes I can stop myself from being depressed and crying about him dying but other times I can't help it and cry. Try your best to enjoy him as much as possible. The hardest thing is we know your cats are dying but our cats don't.

Kathy


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

*hugs* We are here for you.


----------



## Lu_Bloodmoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh CatDad I am so sorry about that.


----------

